# so.......



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

how can we get some of selena's dogs? just like spike...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

By getting me so far, usually to convience me you can handle them and you must preferably live in Holland or countries close by. 
We only have 1 or at most 2 litters a year and we have small litters (no more than 6 puppy´s). So far an American didn´t manage it :wink: 

But just for fun (and to make you greedy) a vid of a 5 week old puppy from the last litter (wasn´t best in the litter)

http://www.zippyvideos.com/89849077690425/puppie_bijten/*selena1

Benta just have been to a male again, hopefully another litter in 9 weeks..and to make Mike shuffer...very thight inbred. Benta x Tommy Luijken ( you know how bloedlijnen.nl works, don´t you?)..I´ve probrably take care of the puppy´s with a hidden sleeve on my legs :roll: :twisted:


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

:lol: :lol: omg Selena that pup is great .....been stellen :lol: What a wicked pup. Did you keep that one?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

no, he was not the most convincing puppy, very laid-back, had less \"drives\" in him.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> no, he was not the most convincing puppy, very laid-back, had less \"drives\" in him.


omg if he had less drives can't imagine what the others where like :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> no, he was not the most convincing puppy, very laid-back, had less \"drives\" in him.


Shoulda given him to me then 

Nah Cujo doesn't like male dogs, I'd have to seperate em, ugh. Dog aggression sucks, maybe it'd be different if a male lived in the house with him, at least he's able to be near (but not interact) with Patrick's dog. But he wants to kill his cat


----------

